

An implementation of Fully Homomorphic Encryption - jsc
https://github.com/coron/fhe

======
swordswinger12
Perhaps I missed it in the description, but are there any timing results that
you could share?

~~~
jsc
see Table 3 in <http://eprint.iacr.org/2011/440.pdf>

